# Sea France Strike (2 and 3 and 4, and 5 and 6/4/2010!!



## bognormike

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/kent/8600704.stm

is anybody on here stuck at Dover (or Calais)?

Not much hope of changes to any other operators, as they all seem to be full up.


----------



## GEMMY

Dave p told us about this yesterday morning. Foresight perhaps :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike

no, that was the fishermen at 11am local time :roll: :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*SeaFrance*

Oh well, possibly another nail in the SeaFrance coffin. Puts more money in P&O's coffers though for those able to find a crossing with space.

Russell


----------



## bognormike

Unions were supposed to have agreed a package of measures including redundancies recently, to cut the losses being made by SF. Looks like some of them don't agree........................


----------



## bognormike

*Re: SeaFrance*



Rapide561 said:


> Oh well, possibly another nail in the SeaFrance coffin. Puts more money in P&O's coffers though for those able to find a crossing with space.
> 
> Russell


quite, Russell. Suicidal, people won't book again if they've been buggered around again by SF (again!). I will be on the tunnel next time.


----------



## Grizzly

*#*#*# !

We'll not book with them again either.

If bad luck really does come in 3s then we've had fridge power board going, unidentified leak in coolant system and now this so perhaps that's our bad luck over.....unless the Greek government and shipping company know different ?

G


----------



## GEMMY

Mike mine was a'light hearted ' post sorry you took it so seriously

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-83596-.html (No.3)

tony


----------



## raynipper

This discontent is spreading all over. Where is the poor long suffering Public going to be hit next?

I guess with a camper it's not so crucial or devastating to be delayed or diverted but lots of other peoples Easter will be disrupted.

It definitely needs another operator on the western crossing.

Ray.


----------



## FoweyBoy

SeaFrance recently sent me an online satisfaction survey. In the comments I raised the issue of lack of reliability due to strikes. They finished the last one a day before we left for Spain on Feb 1st.

Will have to think seriously about using them again!


----------



## moblee

P&O Will price according to demand,as mentioned the only winners will be P&O.

I nearly decked one of their terminal office staff in Calais once  (Seafrance) We wanted to come home early, tried to charge us Triple adjustment fare than I'd paid on the web..Very unhelpful,I've used P&O since.


----------



## teal

Is there any agreement regarding if a ferry cannot operate they will transfer you to another carrier?. I seem to remember years ago when the Folkstone hover could not cross and they sent us down to Dover with no further payment.


----------



## bognormike

Hi Teal, I know what you mean - we were booked on SF in 2008 when they had one of their strikes, we turned up & were shifted across to P&O. And when we came back it was all over, so as normal. 
The problem with that is when it happens when there's a big demand (like today), there's no way they can shift people to alternatives (icluding the tunnel).

In the long term, if SF go down (and they will have to do alot better and show that they are not being subsidised by SNCF / french government) P& O will have a clear run & can put up their prices as a monopoly on the D-C sea route. Unless of course somebody like LD comes in......


----------



## bognormike

and still out today  . 

After yet another strike by its French staff, this company has lost all credibility, and despite the MHF discount on SF fares, I just won't trust them any more. What's the point in booking the cheapest fares if they walk out and cause the maximum disruption to the people who are paying their wages. 
As I've said before, tunnel next time, sod the extra cost.( Nothing against P&O Russell, just prefer doing the train!)


:x


----------



## Zebedee

Mike said:


> I just won't trust them any more. What's the point in booking the cheapest fares if they walk out and cause the maximum disruption to the people who are paying their wages.


Absolutely Mike!

I booked with them to travel in a couple of months time, just to see how they compare with Norfolkline, who we usually use.

Wish I hadn't booked now as I think this answers any queries we might have had - very finally. 8O

You could go off the French couldn't you - always hitting the poor workers at peak holiday time, many of whom would be going on their one and only decent holiday in the year.

Stuff Sea France in future. I will never consider them again. :roll:

Dave :wink:


----------



## kencocamper

great,
booked to sail seafrance sunday, does anyone know if the strike is still on tomorrow, also worried re another post about a frames being banned in spain, should i risk taking mine on the a frame or not?
ken


----------



## bognormike

Ken

it was supposed to be for 48 hours, which would run out tomorrrow, but of course they may continue...

On the A frames. it would appear to be some "local" difficulty, but UK users seem to have EU law on their side - of course that doesn't stop local police being a bit over enthusuastic :roll: see the other thread for any developments


----------



## Grizzly

This is from SeaFrance's website at 1045pm today(Saturday):

_SeaFrance regrets to advise that its services today are cancelled due to a strike by one of its trade unions.

The company profusely apologises to customers affected. The advice is to arrive as normal and SeaFrance will transfer you to an alternative operator however there may still be considerable delays. The company is communicating with customers by sms, email and information line (08714 237119).

The website will be regularly updated. _

G


----------



## Zebedee

Just got this from their Website.

Looks like the strikers are making sure nobody escapes the disruption this holiday time.

Nice people!! :roll:

_SeaFrance regrets to advise that its services are currently suspended until 14:00 Monday 5th April due to a strike by one of its trade unions.

The company profusely apologises to customers affected. The advice is to arrive as normal and SeaFrance will transfer you to the first available crossing with an alternative operator.

The website and information line (08714 237119) will be regularly updated._

That finishes them for me - permanently. I'd rather pay triple the price and go with a reliable operator.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly

Zebedee said:


> . The advice is to arrive as normal and SeaFrance will transfer you to the first available crossing with an alternative operator.


At the same time the Port of Dover Authority page is telling potential SeaFrance customers to stay away from the port unless they have a confirmed booking with another company !

So what do we do....?!!!

G


----------



## locovan

Go for it you can always make a cup of tea.
I saw lots of Motorhomes yesterday on the A2 heading to Dover.

The latest news on BBC is

SeaFrance passengers are being transferred to other operators.

A spokeswoman for SeaFrance said: "At the present time the strike is continuing and is expected to last for another 24 hours, however passengers should check in as normal and SeaFrance will transfer them to alternative services.

"*There are currently no delays in the port and inconvenience is being kept to a minimum. *"Negotiations are under way to find a solution to the current industrial dispute."

Operation Stack - where lorries waiting to cross the Channel park on the M20 in Kent - was put in place throughout the day on *Friday as traffic built up around the port and lifted later in the evening. *

SeaFrance said it had been contacting passengers by text and email.

The ferry company normally operates 15 crossings a day between Calais and Dover.


----------



## Zebedee

Grizzly said:


> So what do we do....?!!!
> G


Hi Grizz

I'd phone somebody in Dover and ask for their on-the-spot assessment.

Maybe one of Sea France's competitors - to ask if passengers really are being transferred.

If you give SF a none-too-gentle slagging off as your introductory comment, I'm sure they will be very happy to tell you what is really going on! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Rapide561

*SeaFrance*

Hi

There is a lot more to this that meets the eyes. First things first though. If I had a booking with SeaFrance (I know, it will never happen, even if they paid me to go on one of their vessels), I would make a plan as follows.

1) Do I want to be sure of a crossing. If so, head for Ramsgate, call at Mavis and Ray's for a cuppa and board the www.transeuropaferries.com for a sailing to Ostend. You might even get on board the Ostend Spirit, previously sailing from Ramsgate in the 90's as the Prins Filip and more recently worked for LDLines. Phone your booking through as there is some uncertainty re carrying motorhomes on the new ship. No traffic, no hold up, job done. Sort out any refund with SF later, rather than ruin a holiday etc, or claim on travel insurance.

2) SeaFrance may be about to receive 170 million euro of aid from it's mummy and daddy SNCF. This aid has to be approved by Brussels though. Google "lloyds list SeaFrance aid". If it is not approved.......I can see a bun fight at Calais between Brittany Ferries, LDLines and maybe a third player who might well be anxious to get their hands on the SeaFrance Moliere if nothing else.

The strike is another nail bashed into the coffin.

I looked at P&O prices for travel today and based on booking now, can travel for about £100 for a 9.00 metre motorhome. That is not too bad for an "on the day booking".

Russell


----------



## locovan

Russell said---call at Mavis and Ray's for a cuppa .


Only if Russell will come down and help serve you all in his ducky waiters suit and the serenade you whilel you eat. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have seen van and cars waiting to load at Ramsgate with the Lorries and wondered why more people dont try this way.


----------



## barryd

I would just be glad to get to Dover (vans broke, see earlier rant)

Whenever I have checked prices, P&O or always slightly cheaper even when using the FACTS discount anyway. 

Our plans are now to sail Friday morning with P&O (assuming the van is fixed and actually gets us to Dover this time). Im assuming all this will be over by Friday?

must be a real pain for those trapped.

BD


----------



## locovan

Ramsgate Port www.transeuropaferries.com for a sailing to Ostend.


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: SeaFrance*



Rapide561 said:


> I looked at P&O prices for travel today and based on booking now, can travel for about £100 for a 9.00 metre motorhome. That is not too bad for an "on the day booking".
> 
> Russell


That cannot be beaten by Norfolk Line @£137 (plus card charges),for an "on the day booking". 

Booked weeks previously for a June crossing though, we got a return for £53 via the CC's booking service. :wink:

Regards to anyone disrupted by the industrial actions.

Jock.


----------



## locovan

Grizzly said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The advice is to arrive as normal and SeaFrance will transfer you to the first available crossing with an alternative operator.
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time the Port of Dover Authority page is telling potential SeaFrance customers to stay away from the port unless they have a confirmed booking with another company !
> 
> So what do we do....?!!!
> 
> G
Click to expand...

I have been through all the Kents news and Traffic news and nowhere are there any hold ups and operation stacks seems to be cleared the Ferries are running on time and Sea France say that the strike is over at 2pm today so please phone ahead and ask.


----------



## locovan

Travel information for Monday 5th April 2010 updated at 08:45 hours.
Norfolkline Dover Dunkirk Ferries are running to schedule with space currently available.


----------



## bognormike

locovan said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The advice is to arrive as normal and SeaFrance will transfer you to the first available crossing with an alternative operator.
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time the Port of Dover Authority page is telling potential SeaFrance customers to stay away from the port unless they have a confirmed booking with another company !
> 
> So what do we do....?!!!
> 
> G
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been through all the Kents news and Traffic news and nowhere are there any hold ups and operation stacks seems to be cleared the Ferries are running on time and Sea France say that the strike is over at 2pm today so please phone ahead and ask.
Click to expand...

they SAY it will be over at 2pm, but they said initially it would be 24 hours, then 48... I would go with midnight tonight because it will still cuase havoc with the Brits travelling back for easter. I wouldn't trust anything that they say :twisted:


----------



## Grizzly

locovan said:


> Norfolkline Dover Dunkirk Ferries are running to schedule with space currently available.


Thanks Mavis- that's good news. I don't mind ending up at Dunkirk but was listening to someone on our local news who could only get to Zeebrugge- for Brittany !

G


----------



## locovan

I have just been sayng in a PM That I have been trying to find all the local news and you wouldnt believe how they havent updated all over the holiday I had to phone the docks and that was press 1 and press 2 and then more phone numbers. In the end I went to the Norfolk Line web site and after a hunt I found the message

It is so bad for foreign visitors if we in the Uk cant work the system 
Rant over:badgrin:


----------



## Rapide561

*Ramsgate*

Nice pic of Ramsgate Mavis. The "Oleander" is to the right, not sure which ship is to the left, probably the Primrose.

Always bear Ramsgate in mind when there is chaos at Dover. I would rather buy a ticket and be on my way rather than mess about for hours etc.

Russell


----------



## bognormike

and apparently still out until 20:00 tonight

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/kent/8604287.stm

:twisted:


----------



## pomme1

I am not sure why anybody bothers with SeaFrance. Even when not on strike, their ships always appear to be run down, food is awful and you can't even get a decent cup of coffee - on a French boat! P & O are streets ahead in my view.


----------



## moblee

Are there any significant delays around Dover as a result of the seafrance strike action ??

We're thinking of travelling in the next few days with P&O ?.

Thanks


----------



## locovan

I went down there yesterday and there are no hold ups all looks fine.

Just to prove it
http://www.doverport.co.uk/?page=FerryTimetables


----------



## Rapide561

*SeaFrance*

Oh SeaFrance, another few nails hammered in the coffin. The fishermen will no doubt join in soon for good measure.

All divert to Ramsgate!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*SeaFrance*

Just had a text from Grizzly to say she boarded a SeaFrance vessel at Dover today and was allowed on two hours earlier. Things seem to be running normally.

Russell


----------



## locovan

Yes they are back in the Timetable
http://www.doverport.co.uk/?page=FerryTimetables

so really then the port hasnt notice Sea France wasnt running as they have been able to cope very well apart from the first day of the strike.
So Russell you are right --Another nail in their coffin :wink:


----------

